# animal cruelty



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

honestly, if this gets pulled i'd understand, i just think this is an extremely horrifying look into animal cruelty...michael vick seriously needs to get the sh*t knocked out of him...


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

That's just not ok. That dog at the end, alive with no fur/skin. What is the point of that?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

thats just f*cked .. god damn remove this sick sh*t.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree, that last scene with the skinless dog is just way over the top.
People that do (and video) that sh*t really should be put to death.

What the hell is wrong with these people!

As for the video getting pulled, why would it?
I think we all need to be fully aware of the horrible deeds of some.

It's one thing to quickly kill an animal and eat it and use it's fur and such, 
and quite another to *skin it alive!!*

We need to quit spending the billions of dollars fighting a stupid war abroad and spend the time and money fighting sh*t like this at home.

In my opinion, "Good post" r1der... I applaud you for having the guts to post this.
Now if we could just find a way to do something about it.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I almost cried when I saw that skinless dog alive...anyone who wears natural fur is a f*cking idiot. I saw this video before it's just plain sick. How come do they skin animals alive ? Is it too hard to kill it before ? I just don't understand...


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

The people who do that kind of sh*t to animals should be skinned alive, give them a taste of what it must feel like. I have no problem with animals being slaughtered for food in a humane way and using their fur after the fact, but skinning alive, those people are sick fuckers.


----------



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

that movie was unreal sick sick people


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats some messed up sh*t almost made the girlfriend cry.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

You got some cruel and heartless people in this world man.

Hater


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

matc said:


> You got some cruel and heartless people in this world man.
> 
> Hater


that was sick sh*t and my dog is sitting right next to me... at the end of the video i looked down at her and thought.... wow


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Its terrible.

Its a bit strange that more people get mad about this than they do about similar attrocities happening to humans.

Poor defenseless animals.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Its terrible.
> 
> Its a bit strange that more people get mad about this than they do about similar attrocities happening to humans.
> 
> Poor defenseless animals.


Couldnt agree more.

Most if not all of the clips in the video seem to come from a country were it citizens are treated about the same...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Good point danny

I find it harder watching animals suffer than i do humans!
Couldnt watch the video btw


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

whoever made this should get their achilles tendons cut with a dull hack saw, and then get dragged behind a vehicle...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

buzzz said:


> thats just f*cked .. god damn remove this sick sh*t.


agree


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Good point danny
> 
> *I find it harder watching animals suffer than i do humans!*
> Couldnt watch the video btw












Id rather see 100million mangey dogs treated that way then one crackhead...

IMO human life is more precious then that of ANY animal.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, remove it from the planet!

I say "Keep it posted."
The more people in the world that are aware of this behavior the better.

Closing your eyes to a situation and pretending that it's not happening is absolutely not the answer.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i cant watch that sh*t either,didnt even try.i hunt and skin sh*t but its dead.i couldnt click on that even if i wanted to.actually i was scared to even click on this thread.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Good point danny
> 
> *I find it harder watching animals suffer than i do humans!*
> Couldnt watch the video btw












Id rather see 100million mangey dogs treated that way then one crackhead...

IMO human life is more precious then that of ANY animal.
[/quote]

Why? 
I'd rather do away with 100 million crackheads than one mangy dog...

p.s. Hey Einstein, humans ARE a species of animal.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Human =

Kingdom- Animalia
Phylum- Chordata
Class- Mammalia
Order- Primata
Family- Hominidae
Genus- ****
Species- Sapiens

So therefore, just like Pygocentrus nattereri and Serrasalmus rhombeus, we are **** sapiens.

Animal all the way baby!


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

I think all us straight people should protest being part of the genus "****" and raise a big stink about it, kinda like how feminists dont want to be called women cuz it has men in it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Typical lack of argumental logic so abundant on da interwebs...when in doubt use personal attacks!

I just said it was my opinion. Your opinion is yours.

I do find it sad that MOST animals lovers arent as compasionate about their fellow humans as they are about animals. Id gladly pour bleach in my fish tank to send YOUR crackhead sister for help. (Before you get all upset about me saying that you have a crackhead sister please understand it was merely a hypothetical comment!).


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Typical lack of argumental logic so abundant on da interwebs...when in doubt use personal attacks!
> 
> I just said it was my opinion. Your opinion is yours.
> 
> I do find it sad that MOST animals lovers arent as compasionate about their fellow humans as they are about animals. Id gladly pour bleach in my fish tank to send YOUR crackhead sister for help. (Before you get all upset about me saying that you have a crackhead sister please understand it was merely a hypothetical comment!).


Well i think its different if the crackhead wants to be helped or not. I wouldnt put bleach in with my fish to send someone for help who refuses it, or doesnt want it


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

sh*t i think getting rid of all the crack heads in this world would be a pretty good start.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> spend the time and money fighting sh*t like this at home.


I will agree, but if you notice there is ALOT of Asian writing in the video. I suspect alot of this is from Korea.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> but if you notice there is ALOT of Asian writing in the video.


The whole video is sick and cruel. What did the woman wearing a fur have to do with torturing animals?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Its terrible.
> 
> Its a bit strange that more people get mad about this than they do about similar attrocities happening to humans.
> 
> Poor defenseless animals.


Thats because humans suck.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

seriouslt take that sh*t down b4 someone else sees it


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I can watch humans suffer before animals.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> spend the time and money fighting sh*t like this at home.


I will agree, but if you notice there is ALOT of Asian writing in the video. I suspect alot of this is from Korea.
[/quote]

You suspect wrong because of your preconceived notions of what Koreans do or eat. There is zero Korean writing in this video.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

OMFG............................WORST THING I HAVE SEEN ALL YEAR.....................WISH I HADNT WATCHED IT, THAT LAST SCENE IS GONNA GIVE ME NIGHMARES....


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> The whole video is sick and cruel. *What did the woman wearing a fur have to do with torturing animals?*


By buying a fur coat, you support the industry. Stop buying fur and the whole industry will crash. Simple isn't it ?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Just because human life is precious dosen't mean we have the right to treat animals like trash









Not helping a person dying person if you can is unjustifiable.
So is mistreating animals. There is no one is worse than the other, its all bad.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

jesus h crist 
you guys need to think about what you just seen 
1 i dont think any of the cruel parts were from america 
michael vick didnt do that to animals he fought them like most of the USA (not that it is right but at least 1 animal has a chance)
2 all of the cute cuddly parts were from the united states (prolly)
3 buying a fur coat made of dog or cat isnt something americans strive for rabbit mink fox is a status thing not german sheppard
4 who gives a f*ck. theres to many dam people in this word to start worring about dogs and cats.maybe some of you guys who care should save some dogs instead of passing the buck saying it but doing nothing about it 
give up your life buy a Farm and save every animal you can but please dont forget RATS pigeons mice and all the other things you dont wanna see

i dont personally think this video was right 
id rather see it happening to some child molesters or murders rapists DWI drivers who kill and so on 
but it happens and if your not gonna go out and do something about it why bother caring 
in a week or 2 when this post is on page 3 your not even gonna think about it anymore 
cuz your kids wife mother father car house and job are way more important then some stupid dog that nobody loves

this world crys to much about domestic animals 
why not put dogs and cats on the endangerd spieces list 
oh wait theres to many of them 
why not save a child 
arent they more imoprtant then a dog 
its not like a dog or cat will become president and save the worldd some day

anyways bash me if you want 
but your wasten your time 
as i said i dont think its right but it happens 
just like people molesting children


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually, I would rather spaend time with my dogs than hang out with any of my friends. People annoy me. Dogs are there whenever, however I need them. I almost couldn't finish it. Get that weird feeling in my body just watching, like my heart drops, and a lump in the throat.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> By buying a fur coat, you support the industry. Stop buying fur and the whole industry will crash. Simple isn't it ?


That's what I thought. Propoganda.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

barbianj said:


> > By buying a fur coat, you support the industry. Stop buying fur and the whole industry will crash. Simple isn't it ?
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. *Propoganda.*


Is that what you call it?? Seriously. I mean, I relize that there is nothing we can really do to stop such a thing going on 1000's of miles away, but just make sure when you buy a coat with some gay little fury sh*t on it, that the GOD DAMN fur is synthetic!!!

I see my local drug store selling these little cat things sitting in pet beds, and they purr, chest moves, looks real type thing. Fur HAS to be real. Makes me want to go down there, link them to this vid, then drag that bullshit off the shelves into the road and burn it!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> *Just because human life is precious dosen't mean we have the right to treat animals like trash *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are refering to my comment, then you must have mistakingly read what I wrote. No where did I write that we have the right to treat animals like that.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this was...incredibly sad

dogs are probably the closest animal to a human soul i know. they love unconditionaly, and protect. they also feel. and in this videos case...suffer.

im asking myself at the end of this why they would keep it alive and skin it. why they would video tape a disoriented skinned animal who must be feelinig so much sting and pain that its brain is nearly shut down. but its pointless to question the why. the humility of watching this video is all that matters. 
im left with one word, with one unconditional conclusive statement after viewing all this....why?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

are those russians skinng Sheperds? Who buys dog pelts, and why?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I see nothing wrong with wearing wild fur...Nor do I see anything wrong with eating wild game...People have used FUR and MEAT for thousands of years to survive...We raise beef,poultry,lamb,fish etc to line the shelves at our local grocery stores...We use their hides to fill the walls at our local abercrombie and walmarts with belts,boots,and clothing....I do not think animals such as dogs,which man has used for work and companionship for centuries should be treated in such a manner....However the beef we eat and the belts we wear are not always raised or killed in much better ways than the way most of the animals seen in this video...A large number if not all of what was deemed horrific in this video was taking place over seas where meat is meat and leather is leather...As sickening as it is thats the reality of the world...So piss on PETA and their sarcasm seen at the end of this vid with the whole "Wrap up and Keep Warm" thing....If you disagree think about this video next time you strap on your work boots,,and head out to McDonalds!!! On a side note the united states gov does far worse things in the name of science than skin live animals....How many research animals died to find a cure for cancer,diabetes,tourettes or any other bad thing man looks to cure? The vid made me ill but my steak would make a vegan just as ill I believe.



Leasure1 said:


> are those russians skinng Sheperds? Who buys dog pelts, and why?


 Looks like it to me.....Poor countries that cant afford thinsulate and gortex thats who buys dog pelts for warmth...I don't think it's right but I dont live someplace that pays $2 a month for work either.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

this has nothing to do with wearing fur
especially since ppl dont wear dog fur, duh motherfuckers!!!
its about some sick ppl in this world that take pleasure in doing sh*t like this its a power trip for them.nothing more,nothing less.quit making this into something that it isnt cuz im gettin pissed.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

muskielover1 said:


> this has nothing to do with wearing fur
> especially since ppl dont wear dog fur, duh motherfuckers!!!
> its about some sick ppl in this world that take pleasure in doing sh*t like this its a power trip for them.nothing more,nothing less.quit making this into something that it isnt cuz im gettin pissed.


 Actually people do wear dog fur and cat fur in other countries..Not only do they raise them for the spcific reason of fur but they use them for food too...You may want to do a little research before making such statements.

Here's a link to get you started in the right direction..It's an article put out by ABC news.
http://abcnews.go.com/International/story?id=1533368


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

hyphen said:


> spend the time and money fighting sh*t like this at home.


I will agree, but if you notice there is ALOT of Asian writing in the video. I suspect alot of this is from Korea.
[/quote]

You suspect wrong because of your preconceived notions of what Koreans do or eat. There is zero Korean writing in this video.
[/quote]
Maybe not. Lots of asian writing though, and I have been to Korea and seen what they eat. Though asians do not corner the market on animal brutality, that is for sure.

No preconceived notions at all. Been there, seen that. They eat dog. They eat cat. Alot.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

that maybe so,but ive never heard of such sh*t.i still say wear fur no problem.this is about tourture more than anything.why in the f*ck would someone want a fur coat made of dog or cat?i guess i just cant get on their level 
sorry i wont make SUCH STATEMENTS.and i can make any statement i like.
ty


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

muskielover1 said:


> that maybe so,but ive never heard of such sh*t.i still say wear fur no problem.this is about tourture more than anything.why in the f*ck would someone want a fur coat made of dog or cat?i guess i just cant get on their level
> sorry i wont make SUCH STATEMENTS.and i can make any statement i like.
> ty


 Eastern european countries have made big $$ selling dog and cat pelts to large corporations as other fur...They raise dogs,sell em bulk as raccoon or w/e and rake in the cash...Short of DNA testing the hide there is no way to tell what it is for sure...Thus the reason the U.S. and some other countries have really cracked down on the import of fur from these countries...In addition poor people from poor countries wear whatever is cheap or whatever has been used for yrs to stay warm.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> spend the time and money fighting sh*t like this at home.


I will agree, but if you notice there is ALOT of Asian writing in the video. I suspect alot of this is from Korea.
[/quote]

You suspect wrong because of your preconceived notions of what Koreans do or eat. There is zero Korean writing in this video.
[/quote]
Maybe not. Lots of asian writing though, and I have been to Korea and seen what they eat. Though asians do not corner the market on animal brutality, that is for sure.

No preconceived notions at all. Been there, seen that. They eat dog. They eat cat. Alot.
[/quote]

And what is wrong with eating dog or cat?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> spend the time and money fighting sh*t like this at home.


I will agree, but if you notice there is ALOT of Asian writing in the video. I suspect alot of this is from Korea.
[/quote]

You suspect wrong because of your preconceived notions of what Koreans do or eat. There is zero Korean writing in this video.
[/quote]
Maybe not. Lots of asian writing though, and I have been to Korea and seen what they eat. Though asians do not corner the market on animal brutality, that is for sure.

No preconceived notions at all. Been there, seen that. They eat dog. They eat cat. Alot.
[/quote]

And what is wrong with eating dog or cat?
[/quote]
As an American...









but every culture is different... you eat whats available.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

I dont think people are really all that mad that these animals are eaten.

It is the practice in which they become food, that this video demonstrates, which is so terrible.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Good point danny
> 
> *I find it harder watching animals suffer than i do humans!*
> Couldnt watch the video btw












Id rather see 100million mangey dogs treated that way then one crackhead...

IMO human life is more precious then that of ANY animal.
[/quote]

Why? 
I'd rather do away with 100 million crackheads than one mangy dog...

p.s. Hey Einstein, humans ARE a species of animal.
[/quote]
this is a stupid debate... why does it have to be "save the animals and f*ck the humans" or "f*ck the animals and save the humans?" Why can't humans just work together to prevent this type of cruelity to humans AND other animals? There is no need for this type of torture to even an insect, let alone a dog, let alone a human being.


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

I COULDN'T EVEN MAKE IT THROUGH HALF OF THAT MAN TAKE THAT sh*t OFF!!!!











zippa said:


> are those russians skinng Sheperds? Who buys dog pelts, and why?


 Looks like it to me.....Poor countries that cant afford thinsulate and gortex thats who buys dog pelts for warmth...I don't think it's right but I dont live someplace that pays $2 a month for work either.
[/quote]

If you dont see nothing wrong with that somethings wrong with you man!!!!!!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thats just wrong

like all of you i dont care really if they are killed for food but 
1)do it humainly
2) keep them in good conditions
3) dont torcher them just cuz you can

id love to see these pussys go one on one with the rotties they abuse without any weapons


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

This video was made to create controversey. Look at the strong opinions voiced here. Nobody is debating that the video is sickening. The video on TouTube has over 1.5M views. It's popular. It has a three star rating. Pulling on your heartstrings, watching household pets frolick and play, then showing animal torture. But to equate the TORTURE of animals that we keep as pets with fur coats is not right. I have as much respect for that as I do the people holding signs of aborted fetuses on the roadside when I drive by with my kids in the car. It's the people, not the animals that need to act more humanely. I'm sorry if I have offended anyone, but that is my opinion.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

to anyone who makes the "nothing wrong with fur" argument, i agree. using an animals fur and meat is fine. but this video isnt about fur, or a market for coats.

watch it again. what relevant reason is there to skin a dog OR ANY ANIMAL...ALIVE?! and video tape it? this isnt about fur, its about ethics. we need animals to nurish us and cloth us. leather boots, cotton shirts, leather jackets, etc...but it should never be a taboo skined alive event. the difference between us and animals is empathy. we can imagine how awful it is to roll on the ground with no skin dying from shock.
theres not even an animal in the earth that skins its prey. so to that point, we are acting worse than an animal if you need to put it in context. 
im no peta member...but god damnit, this video is a snuff film. dont mistake the two arguments. fur is fur. meat is meat. skined alive is a whole new league


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

This entire argument is simply outrageous. What about all those poor fish that you let swim around your tank half eaten as you wait for your pets to finish. Its all the same, they're all just animals, just like we are animals. 
Most animals are raised to be used by humans plain and simple. Whether it be for companionship our as product. We butcher cattle by the millions, in insanely inhumane ways. To us this is considered acceptable and part of our lives and it does not bother us. To some people cattle are sacred animals and seeing what we do offends them just as much. Secondly the video is absurd that it correlates the animals being harvested for fur with peoples pets. They are not the same thing and no one is going out and killing peoples pets to make fur coats. Before you start pointing fingers at other peoples cultures and ways of life, take a look at your own...a long hard look.

P.S. If you would rather save the life of any animal on the earth over a human life...then you are even more disgusting and repulsive than each and every person shown in this video...end of story.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

<--doesnt care about other cultures.
and i would always save a human before an animal

your point was well made btw. still, you didnt acknowledge my one and only point. why the hell does the animal have to be alive to suffer when your skinning it?

and you dont have to respect a culture if you dont agree with it. why would a woman respect a culture that treats them lesser than pets? or a black man repsect a rascist white culture like the kkk? culture? skinning dogs? how the hell did these two get mixed in this topic? if anyones arguing save this animal but that ones ok to kill, thats absurd. but all im talking about is why the hell the beating and skining while alive occured.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I watched the video three times. The first time, yes it is hard to watch. You want to equate those animals with rocky, your german shepherd when you were five years old. It's emotional. The second time I watched it, i thought about it on a more objective level. They kill the animals for a purpose, just like we kill animals for a purpose. After the third view, I still don't agree with how they kill the animals, but it really doesn't matter that much. Nothing we do here is going to change the way they treat animals halfway across the world. Also, is some huge revolution to stop this kind of thing really worth the effort with all of the other atrocities that occur in this world? There are many things that should be dealt with, but in reality we (Americans, British, Etc.) are too concentrated on ourselves. That's how the world works at this point in time, and I don't see that changing. I definitely wouldn't be giving up all animal products even if they were treated this way.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> <--doesnt care about other cultures.
> and i would always save a human before an animal
> 
> your point was well made btw. still, you didnt acknowledge my one and only point. why the hell does the animal have to be alive to suffer when your skinning it?
> ...


Well I'm not sure if you could of derailed any harder in your response. The point was its the same treatment everywhere, just different animals. If you think a dog is somehow different than a cow just because you had/have one and love it then your not to bright. Anyhow, we boil chickens alive to de-feather them, after living lives with chopped off beaks so they don't peck each other, and not being able to walk around because they are so full of hormones their body's are too big and their legs cant support them. The same sorts of things go for our cattle etc. These are the animals we harvest, dogs/cats are what they harvest. Quit being an idiot and understand that just because you have a pet dog does not mean someone halfway across the world needs to care. I have dogs, i would not hurt them...but if someone on the other side of the world is raising the animals for harvesting it makes very little difference how they're killed. It's not right but it goes on in your own backyard its just different animals.


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> thats just wrong
> 
> like all of you i dont care really if they are killed for food but
> 1)do it humainly
> ...


Are you talking about the Dogs or Humans? about the rotty part.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

My personal opinion is this.

1. The video was hard to watch, but this is a video that needs to been seen by everyone on this board.

2. For those of you that found it hard to watch the animals being killed, how do you think you'd feel if it was humans being tortured or skinned alive. Because the fact of the matter is, it's happening just as much to defenceless women and children.

3. This should be an eye opener to why wars are happening, to defend the right for us to decide whats right or wrong. Human or animal.

4. I understand that we would all like to go over there and take care of the people doing this, but then does that really make us any better than them?

I don't condone any of this....Just my opinion.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

That video was hard to watch. I wish I could unwatch that.

To be honest. The last part with the dog skinned alive, I wouldn't doubt if PETA did it themselves.

They will do anything to try to get their point across, and nothing works better than shocking video. Hell, they killed like 100,000 fish just in demonstration of how much fish die each day due to polution from fishing boats, they kill stray animals every day, the don't beleive anyone should have pets either.

They are fucked up in the head. Here is a video that makes me happy by Pen and Teller
http://thatvideosite.com/view/709.html

Yes, it sucks that other countries don't treat dogs/cats. I agree that they should dispatch them better, but it is not going to stop me from eating meat or wearing leather.

However, I would put a bullet in your head if you came into my house and killed my dog or my cat.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Hemi said:


> jesus h crist
> you guys need to think about what you just seen
> 1 i dont think any of the cruel parts were from america
> michael vick didnt do that to animals he fought them like most of the USA (not that it is right but at least 1 animal has a chance)
> ...


first of all, my comment about michael vick was just a general statement about anyone who does these things to animals, i just cited michael vick because he's the most famous case yet...

secondly, michael vick HAS been linked to some of the things done in this video, the very beginning where the guy is pulverizing the dog into the ground, the dog that gets choked and hung on a chain...these are things that michael vick has done, so please dont try and defend his actions as something that merely "happens".

one thing is for goddamn sure, i'll never ever look at animal cruelty the same after watching this vid. it's absolutely f*cking dispicable.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Citizen said:


> <--doesnt care about other cultures.
> and i would always save a human before an animal
> 
> your point was well made btw. still, you didnt acknowledge my one and only point. why the hell does the animal have to be alive to suffer when your skinning it?
> ...


Well I'm not sure if you could of derailed any harder in your response. The point was its the same treatment everywhere, just different animals. If you think a dog is somehow different than a cow just because you had/have one and love it then your not to bright. Anyhow, we boil chickens alive to de-feather them, after living lives with chopped off beaks so they don't peck each other, and not being able to walk around because they are so full of hormones their body's are too big and their legs cant support them. The same sorts of things go for our cattle etc. These are the animals we harvest, dogs/cats are what they harvest. Quit being an idiot and understand that just because you have a pet dog does not mean someone halfway across the world needs to care. I have dogs, i would not hurt them...but if someone on the other side of the world is raising the animals for harvesting it makes very little difference how they're killed. It's not right but it goes on in your own backyard its just different animals.
[/quote]

ok someone needs to define what the hell derail even means cause im freakin lost. i didnt derail a damn thing, i responded to your culture subject and added my own take. infact, im pretty sure your the one who derailed if thats the issue. 
and my point is so basic its almost not arguable. just kill the damn thing before you start skinning it...done! killing animals is fine for a purpose. and still, my point is overlooked and im sure this will be labeled as spam this time. 
kill an animal before you disect it. the end.

and last i checked i wasnt arguing slaughter houses and thanksgiving turkeys etc. again, ill repeat it cause you seem to be that guy on the internet whose got the attention span of a moist dish cloth. kill it so it wont suffer. understand or do i need to write a little more. although im sure if i go on much longer ill be derailing hardcore this time (whatever that means). and leave the "idiot" name calling aside and lets just debate a topic.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I cant watch that.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

If they would have killed humanly those dogs before skinning them, this thread would not exist. Like Ocellatus said, just kill the beast before cutting it. Is it that hard to do ?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

matc said:


> If they would have killed humanly those dogs before skinning them, this thread would not exist. Like Ocellatus said, just kill the beast before cutting it. Is it that hard to do ?


wha...who...omg
you mean someone...understands? wow...just...wow
thank you matc


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I feel the same. I mean, I see nothing wrong with using the fur, but why make them suffer.

But I guess I can't really say much. I do crop my dogs ears, which is pretty fucked up depending on how you look at it. But I wiil always crop my Dobermann's ears. Just the way it is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> If they would have killed humanly those dogs before skinning them, this thread would not exist. Like Ocellatus said, just kill the beast before cutting it. Is it that hard to do ?


wha...who...omg
you mean someone...understands? wow...just...wow
thank you matc
[/quote]

I said that two pages ago you chimp.










By the way, we dont need furs to live anymore here ni the west. There are many much more practical and fashionable fabrics available. In the 3rd world countries though, you gotta do what you gotta do to stay alive.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

There is a very special place in hell for everyone of those people.

Agreed if it must be done do it as humanely as possible, cant stand to see that shyte.

Also a crackhead doesnt become a crackhead overnight.
It could take days weeks even months, bottom line they had a part in deciding their fate.
Those poor animals on the other hand fell out of their mothers and into the hands of these 
heartless, barbaric, evil, messed up SOBs. From the day their concieved their fate is unfairley decided
and there is absolutely nothing they can do about it.

I agree this war we should be fighting, and yes leave it up people do need to see that shyte.
as hard as it is to watch.









Anyone got any ideas on how to help the poor animals?


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Ocellatus i apologize for the confusion but i think you were responding to my original post when it was not in any way directed towards you. I, of course, agree with killing the animal first etc. My comment was geared to the numerous people that were stating these people should be killed for what they do, stating their cultures are "backwards" if you will, and many other statements like this. My point is these things that happen are the exact same things that go on here in the United States. This is not some thing you can pass off as "Oh its in poverty stricken countries." So i apologize for getting you mixed into that group, I don't think my original post was aimed anywhere at you. My point is you support this treatment of the animals you eat and wear as clothing, because a huge % of large operation animal harvesting is done in a fashion similar or worse than this. I don't agree with it either but cannot go around making outrageous statements of a higher ethical standard because i too am guilty of wearing leather, eating meat, and feed my pets live fish that sometimes swim around the tank for a while half eaten or missing half of their head.

For all the people that think this is something they would like to donate time and money to stop, I think you should. Everyone sees stuff like this and demands justice, demands change, and contributes nothing. If the way animals are killed for food bothers you stop eating meat, if the way animals are killed for leather or fur then dont use these products, if you don't like seeing animals die slow painful deaths then stop feeding your carnivorous pets live food.

Do i like the way these animals were treated in these videos? Of course not. But SOME of the people that work in the industry of killing animals for a living, no matter where in the world, and regardless of what animal, do these horrible things. I wish it would stop, but don't think its any worse to wear a fur coat made of dog or cat then it is to eat a hamburger. Its not a coat made out of pets, it's a coat made out of animals.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with Citizen and Ocellatus. This is just a way of life for some people. Their cats/dogs is our chickens/cows. i dont agree with how theyre killed, but US meat plants dont do any better. The difference between third world countries and US is that they do their killings and sh*t out on the street for everyone to see, while we do our killing behind closed doors.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> I feel the same. I mean, I see nothing wrong with using the fur, but why make them suffer.
> 
> But I guess I can't really say much. I do crop my dogs ears, which is pretty fucked up depending on how you look at it. But I wiil always crop my Dobermann's ears. Just the way it is.


I crop my dobermanns' ears as well.
When I pick them up at the vet's office after the cropping, they're always jumping around, wanting to play and hungry as hell.
Doesn't appear like they're traumatized too much...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah Pirahna man.....I let my second dog, the male, stay over night after cropping, surgery done at like 7 at night, he was ready to rock when picked up at 7am next day but with my first, we choose to pick her up as soon as she woke up. The vet gave us the choice, said it didn't really matter. Thought it would be great for her to be comfortable at home....haha.....she was miserable, and so were we. I just layed next to her and felt so bad all night. Kinda teary eyed, and soft....lol. That's why the second stayed overnight a month later when it was his turn.

Still can't let my Dobes go with uncropped ears/tails though!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

seems like were all on a level frame of mind with this video. i mean, its a shock to watch. i dont think i can watch it again. death doesnt bother me...suffering does. im no tree hugger but man do i have a heart for dogs. 
anyways, im glad we can discuss something so brutaly in your face on here. definately emotional after seeing images like that


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i love animals so much, the last scene put tears to my eyes. i can't stand to see sh*t like that.

as for feeling more emotion for animals than other humans.. well humans mostly have a choice in life, the ones that end up as crackheads made that choice and deserve to be there. there are people who don't have choices in life and they suffer but i don't see any videos of kids really getting thrown and severed, i see starved children and diseased but that's indirect cause of their parents, economy, it's not someone is willfully slaying them.

as for the animals, the animals are doing nothing and are brutally thrown and locked up in cages. seriously, how can people do that to something that cries and shows emotion. animals have the ability to become the most loyal thing in the world and animals only have basic traits, just like a developing child. brutally killing an animal is like brutally killing a kid to me.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

ok, i used to think the animal rights activists were full of sh*t. i couldn't even watch the video all the way through. completely disturbing. that stuff is just wrong.senseless. there is no point to doing any of those things and i now feel ill. i've never been partial to dogs and cats although we have both. that's just F*cked up. actually a good thing it was posted, so now we know "how the other half lives". 
INHUMANITY AT IT'S SICKEST!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

not even going to watch that vid.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I could barely make it through that vid. What a shame.........


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

FYI, Vick was sentanced to 23 months in prison this morning.
http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/7544302


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

oh my god..i mean holy f*ck!!!!..some people are just heartless..........man i wonder if there is hell because if there is im pretty sure those guys arent going to have a happy time when they get there...and i really dont understand how you can watch an animal or even any living creature suffer like that.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

sucks to know that people will do that to ANY animal while it is still alive. 
But it happens what can you do?
I will still buy leather and fur if I want to.
I dont care about animals dying nor do icare about people dying.
I only care about those people I know and that is it.

I may feel sad to know a child/adult is killed or raped o but I will always say this, "Better them then me or anybody I know".
I know that may sound cold but that is how I see life.
People die everday and nobodys cares.
People only care when it happens to them or someone they know.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sadboy said:


> sucks to know that people will do that to ANY animal while it is still alive.
> But it happens what can you do?
> I will still buy leather and fur if I want to.
> I dont care about animals dying nor do icare about people dying.
> ...


well...i respect your honesty sadboy. not a lot of people admit that. we all speak of ourselves like wed rush into a bunch of armed wrong doers to save a puppy, but i think what you said is exactly what most of us really feel.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

=(

that was really hard to watch.... i turned the sound off so I wouldn't break down in tears at work.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

good site has lots of fur coats  on sale.....

Okay maybe that was not a cool joke but I having a long day at work.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

sadboy said:


> good site has lots of fur coats  on sale.....
> 
> Okay maybe that was not a cool joke but I having a long day at work.










.........







after watching that video thats not even one bit funny.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

sadboy is sad!

=P


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Come on people it's cold outside......

I am just sayin


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sadboy said:


> Come on people it's cold outside......
> 
> I am just sayin


lol you better bail out now before that hole gets any deeper


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

sadboy said:


> Come on people it's cold outside......
> 
> I am just sayin


lol its all good but dont make fun of living things getting tortured like that, thats not cool bro.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

/\

I was'nt people......

I was just sayin


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wow that was hard to watch.

this is what happens when humans encounter life forms they don't respect, be they human or not.

humans are just cruel, no doubt.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

so sad i had to turn it off, damn there are so many sick people out there.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for sharing such sad thread.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

pretty hard to watch. goes to show how much bad there is in the world.
its pretty easy to bully a dog or cat or any animal, i just wish they could turn around and rip the skin of their bones.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

*a little OT but i had to repost here...*


> PETA Targets Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen in New Ad Campaign, Calls Them "Trollsen Twins"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOURCE -http://usmagazine.com/peta_targets_mary_kate_and_ashley_olsen_in_new_campaign_calls_them_the_trollsen_twins

eta: Here is one of the "games" you can play at the web site PETA created for this ad campaign:


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

PETA is a f*cking joke. They are a legal cult that has brainwashed its members and supports terrorists. They are willing to risk the lives of humans to save animals.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

lolz.... im no peta pusher... but i sure had fun playing the Trollsens! =P


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> i club baby seal on my spare time


hows that working out for you corey?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> i club baby seal on my spare time


hows that working out for you corey?
[/quote]

well due to global warming the seals have congregated outside my house. now i just throw kitchen utensils at them..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> i club baby seal on my spare time


hows that working out for you corey?
[/quote]

well due to global warming the seals have congregated outside my house. now i just throw kitchen utensils at them..
[/quote]


----------

